
Trump faces 'biggest decision' on re-opening economy - samizdis
https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-health-coronavirus-usa/u-s-covid-19-cases-surpass-half-a-million-trump-faces-biggest-decision-on-re-opening-economy-idUKKCN21T0K9
======
samizdis
_Asked what metrics he would use to make his judgment, he pointed at his
forehead: “The metrics right here, that’s my metrics.”_

It is comforting to be so reassured.

------
hsnewman
He will use his hunches and risk millions of people's lives. I for one don't
appreciate this one bit.

